# Feeling Unwanted



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Skol Lager!!! Diddnt know you could still get that stuff









Im more worried about that Album title on the CD rack near the bottom ....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Skol Lager!!! Diddnt know you could still get that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which one - The Lurve Collection or Suicidal Tendencies?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I think he means the "The Lurve Collection ". I thought you had good taste in music. Maybe it belongs to your missus









cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> I think he means the "The Lurve Collection ". I thought you had good taste in music. Maybe it belongs to your missus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It does.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

> It does.


I thought so, Paul. The "lurve" album just doesn't fit in with Nirvana, Therapy and Suicidal Tendencies somehow. I knew straight away it wasn't yours







I have exactly the same thing with my CD, DVD and book collection. In amongst my DVD collection including The Matrix, Apocalypse Now, Pulp Fiction etc you will find a copy of Bridget Jones' Diary and other saccharin sentimental crap that belongs to my wife Julie.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> > It does.
> 
> 
> I thought so, Paul. The "lurve" album just doesn't fit in with Nirvana, Therapy and Suicidal Tendencies somehow. I knew straight away it wasn't yours
> ...


 I admit I made that compilation. Called it that as majority are slow songs. It does have a few good rock balads on it though. Never though about it showing on photo though. Think i'll move it from Suicidal though. You heard of them at least then?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

> I admit I made that compilation. Called it that as majority are slow songs. It does have a few good rock balads on it though. Never though about it showing on photo though. Think i'll move it from Suicidal though. You heard of them at least then?


Yep, I have heard of Suicidal. However, I couldn't tell you much else about them although I bet they're not as heavy as Napalm Death or Cradle of Filth









Dave


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> > I admit I made that compilation. Called it that as majority are slow songs. It does have a few good rock balads on it though. Never though about it showing on photo though. Think i'll move it from Suicidal though. You heard of them at least then?
> 
> 
> Yep, I have heard of Suicidal. However, I couldn't tell you much else about them although I bet they're not as heavy as Napalm Death or Cradle of Filth
> ...


 Nowhere near.

Roy can I put an MP3 clip on my webspace?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

For Jason & any one else who's never hear them.............

Warning - it's not really soothing, chill out music.

Suicidal T

Scroll down to track clips


----------

